

Digital Black Friday: First Bitcoin "Depression" Hits - blatherard
http://www.dailytech.com/Digital+Black+Friday+First+Bitcoin+Depression+Hits/article21877.htm

======
regularfry
There was a "crash" of a similar size a month ago. And another, a a little
smaller, a couple of weeks before that. Someone needs to pay more attention
:-)

That being said, I am expecting a proper crash at some point soon. I don't
_think_ this is it, though.

------
kiba
This is completely normal for bitcoin. It was always an extremely volatile
market.

------
SlipperySlope
After the big run up in early June, it looks like bitcoin prices in USD are
drifting back towards 19. Today was a high volume sale that briefly dipped to
20, then back up to 24 within the hour.

Given that spot market prices can be very volatile, I think we need real-time
bitcoin price widgets where ever goods are priced in bitcoins, or a futures
market in bitcoins to provide stable-for-some-time-period prices for miners
and actual users.

------
rick888
Investing in Bitcoin is like investing in the stock market, but with none of
the protections, oversight, or the experience to know not to repeat some of
the same mistakes as let's say...the 1930s.

~~~
Luyt
Ok, but this lack of regulation could equally well make for some spectacular
opportunities to get rich (or poor) quick, in a truly adrenaline-pumping
style, which the current stock exchanges lack nowadays.

~~~
rick888
Very true. Usually people that risk the most have the most to gain (or lose).

------
geuis
I should pay more attention to the prices for bitcoin. I bought $10 worth back
when they were roughly $1/btc. If these things are getting up to the high 20s
in USD, its turning into a good investment. Should have bought more back then,
but I didn't think it was going anywhere.

